# PM out of Austin now in DFW



## RTidwell

I joined the forum a couple of weeks ago and just now getting the chance to say hi.  I am new to the Arlington area...well sort of.  I am a PM of Onion Creek 220 out of Austin.  I moved back to Arlington almost 2 years ago now after living in the  Austin area for 13 years.   I have only visited a couple of lodges in DFW.  I work in west fort worth and I am looking for an active lodge.  I would like to get back in to the esoteric work, I'm on my last year of a three year b.  

I am proud to say that I have Dyslexia and that it is because of the Freemasonry and its apendent bodies that I can cope with it. Back in the 80s when I was in elementary school the Texas school system did not recognize Dyslexia as a learning disability, I actually had a 2nd grade reading level in the 5th grade. The Texas school systems idea on how to deal with it was to ignore it and pass me on to the next grade. Just that one summer spent at the Scottish Rite Hospital brought me up to the level where I needed to be and then some.  It is because of this that I joined and give back to the fraternity when I can.


----------



## owls84

Tarrant Lodge #942 would be proud to have you Brother. We too are on the west side of Fort Worth about 5 miles inside loop 820 heading toward downtown on Jacksboro Hwy 199. If you like shoot me a PM. We are actually doing a Masters tonight.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## Dave in Waco

Welcome to the boards Brother!!


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs

Welcome aboard Brother!


----------



## Michaelstedman81

RTidwell said:


> I am proud to say that I have Dyslexia and that it is because of the Freemasonry and its apendent bodies that I can cope with it. Back in the 80s when I was in elementary school the Texas school system did not recognize Dyslexia as a learning disability, I actually had a 2nd grade reading level in the 5th grade.


 

First off, welcome to the forum, Brother! Second, thank you for sharing that about yourself. It is always good to hear of someone that has overcome something like that. Esepcially with help from the Scottish Rite. Have you joined the Scottish Rite, or are you just in the Blue Lodge? If you get a chance and haven't done so yet, you ought to stop by the Dallas Scottish Rite Temple there in Dallas and take a tour. Really amazing. Tomorrow (Friday) I am moving from just North of Austin to Denton which is just North of Dallas and Fort Worth, so I really can't help you on locating an active lodge, but I am sure that you will find one. I got to visit some of the lodges around the area in the last few weeks while I was up in the area searching for a place and I met a lot of welcoming Brothers. In fact, while visiting the lodges up there I had to admit that I don't think that I have felt more welcome than those men made me feel up there.

Again, welcome to the forum and thanks for sharing!


----------



## RTidwell

Thanks for the welcome.

owls84, I wish I could have made it to the degree but I have other plans for tonight. Let me know how it goes. I have always enjoyed working the degrees. I do have to say that the SW in the FC degree is one of my favorites right along with the 2R in MM degree. My home lodge had a winding stair case with correct number of steps but sadly we never used it.

Bro. Stedman, I am a member of the Austin Scotish Rite, Yorke Rite, Ben Hur Shrine, and the Austin FMRC chapter. I havent been to the Dallas Scottish Rite Temple yet but I would like to. I also want to head over to the one in Ft. Worth, I pass right by it on the way to and from work. What part of "just north of Austin" are you moving from? I used to live on the Travis/Wilco line in almost Round Rock.

If any of you happen to know Bro. Tom Snyder out of I think it was Corinth please let me know how he is doing.  He used hold a state office in the York Rite.  I had heard a while back that he had surgry but never found out how it went.  Sadly I have lost his number and need to get back in touch with him.


----------



## Michaelstedman81

RTidwell said:


> Bro. Stedman, I am a member of the Austin Scotish Rite, Yorke Rite, Ben Hur Shrine, and the Austin FMRC chapter. I havent been to the Dallas Scottish Rite Temple yet but I would like to. I also want to head over to the one in Ft. Worth, I pass right by it on the way to and from work. What part of "just north of Austin" are you moving from? I used to live on the Travis/Wilco line in almost Round Rock.


 

I am moving from the Burnet/Marble Falls area. My family is still out there. I was initiated out at Valley Lodge #175 there in Burnet and my father is still a MM out there. I also do want to visit the Fort Worth Scottish Rite. I didn't even know they had one out there till about a month ago when I was visiting with the Brothers at the Dallas Scottish Rite. I hope to get to check it out sometime soon.


----------



## RTidwell

I used to head out that way all the time.  I would normally stop by the blue bonnet.  Their chocolate pie tastes just like the ones my grandmother used to make.

I am not sure if they have one or not. From what I have heard they have a very nice building that used by a few lodges and apendent bodies.


----------



## Michaelstedman81

Yea, good ole Bluebonnet...lol When I first moved out here I had no idea how many people from all over come to Marble Falls just to eat there or make it a point to stop in there when passing through.


----------



## RTidwell

Yea its a mandatory stop just like the Czech stop in West.


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs

RTidwell said:


> Czech stop in West



I'm sitting here with soggy oatmeal, and you go and mention Czech stop... Thanks! *grin*


----------



## RTidwell

Wish I had eaten oatmeal this morning.  Every Friday is doughnuts and klatches at work.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin

Welcome aboard.


----------



## dpteskeys

Check out www.phoenixlodge275.com in Weatherford


----------



## AMcClure

Good day Brother,

It was my degree that was conferred on the 24th.  It was an incredible experience.  I have to ditto owls84 in that we would love to have you at Tarrant 942.  There are a great bunch of Brothers at this lodge.

Welcome to DFW!



RTidwell said:


> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> owls84, I wish I could have made it to the degree but I have other plans for tonight. Let me know how it goes. I have always enjoyed working the degrees. I do have to say that the SW in the FC degree is one of my favorites right along with the 2R in MM degree. My home lodge had a winding stair case with correct number of steps but sadly we never used it.
> 
> Bro. Stedman, I am a member of the Austin Scotish Rite, Yorke Rite, Ben Hur Shrine, and the Austin FMRC chapter. I havent been to the Dallas Scottish Rite Temple yet but I would like to. I also want to head over to the one in Ft. Worth, I pass right by it on the way to and from work. What part of "just north of Austin" are you moving from? I used to live on the Travis/Wilco line in almost Round Rock.
> 
> If any of you happen to know Bro. Tom Snyder out of I think it was Corinth please let me know how he is doing.  He used hold a state office in the York Rite.  I had heard a while back that he had surgry but never found out how it went.  Sadly I have lost his number and need to get back in touch with him.


----------



## Tomlee2001

Bro. Tidwell....
You might not remember me but your lodge 220 helped me with my degrees while I was in the academy in Austin..... It's great to see you....
Tom Lee


----------



## RTidwell

Tomlee2001 said:
			
		

> Bro. Tidwell....
> You might not remember me but your lodge 220 helped me with my degrees while I was in the academy in Austin..... It's great to see you....
> Tom Lee



Bro. Lee,

It has been a few years but I do remember you.  You home lodge did a great MM degree.  It's good to see you online, how have you been?

Russ

---------- Post added at 07:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 AM ----------




			
				AMcClure said:
			
		

> Good day Brother,
> 
> It was my degree that was conferred on the 24th.  It was an incredible experience.  I have to ditto owls84 in that we would love to have you at Tarrant 942.  There are a great bunch of Brothers at this lodge.
> 
> Welcome to DFW!


Glad to hear you enjoyed your degree.  What days and times does Tarrant 942 meet?


----------



## bgs942

Tarrant 942 meets the 3rd Monday at 7, Dinner at 6.


----------



## RTidwell

What days and times for floor work and instruction?


----------



## JTM

welcome to the boards.


----------



## AMcClure

We do candidate work on Mondays and Wednesdays at about 6pm.  I believe floor work and instruction are on Mondays and Thursdays but as a newly raised MM I have not yet attended any.  Owls or BGS can chime in here for a more definitive answer.



RTidwell said:


> What days and times for floor work and instruction?


----------

